# Battery help



## biig o (Feb 23, 2009)

Happy New Year all:

I am looking to replace my battery in the srt8, it has seen it last days. Today I will be hooking up, my JL500/1v2, and 12w6v2. I am running pdx 4.100 for mids/highs. These are my options. Stinger Spv70. Kinetik 1800 or 2400. I can buy them locally from audio buddies. None over $200 but used. Can one of these work in my car as a replacement? I don't want to run two batteries, I am only running about 900-950 watts RMS, I am also open to other batteries.


----------

